# Nesaea ID.



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey guys I got a bunch of nesaea a while back and all are doing great. But I couldn't get their exact id as they seem to change appearance a lot. I got them as very thin stem small leaf forms. After growing in my tank for a month one they have turned into this thick stem long leaf forms. Also the thing is if I plant them in a bunch only 2-3 stems grow superfast and get those thick stem with vary reddish coloration and long leaf while the rest grows very slow.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

It is Nesaea crassicaulis and the growth pattern you mentioned is typical of this plant.


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

So how do I make every stem in the bunch grow at the same speed?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

I don't think you can. Nesaea just grows like that. Though perhaps if you trim the big stems constantly you can even it up.


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok. Thanks.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Agreed on the ID.

Soon to be moved into _Ammannia_!


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

No kidding? When did they decide that Cavan?  I like the name nesaea...


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Yep. See this old thread:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-id/79742-end-nesaea.html

It's already been determined that _Ammannia_ and _Nesaea_ are the same and that the first name takes precedence. The formal recombination of names will be published in a follow up paper this summer.


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

I agree with Zapins. Nesaea has a nice ring to it.


----------

